# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Реле напряжения SVEN OVP-17P и SVEN OVP-11F – регулируемая защита домашней техники

## Labs

Новые реле напряжения SVEN OVP-17P и SVEN OVP-11F – отличное решение для защиты любой домашней техники от импульсных помех и скачков напряжения в электросети.  Новинки уберегут от выхода из строя не только компьютерное оборудование – они также подходят для любых бытовых приборов: кондиционеров, стиральных машин, телевизоров и другой дорогостоящей техники, требовательной к качеству напряжения в сети.

Реле напряжения SVEN OVP-17P и SVEN OVP-11F  незаменимы на даче и в домах, где давно не менялась электропроводка.

 SVEN OVP-17P имеет программируемые пороги отключения и функцию задержки включения для дополнительной защиты от повторных сбоев в сети. Настройки реле хранятся в энергонезависимой памяти устройства – даже после полного обесточивания помещения все запрограммированные параметры работы сохранятся. На LED-дисплее отображается текущее напряжение в сети и при настройке реле видны задаваемые параметры.

SVEN OVP-11F имеет фиксированные параметры защиты от пониженного и повышенного напряжения – порог срабатывания составляет 185B±3% при понижении напряжения и 255В±3% при его повышении. Устройство реагирует на отклонения от нормы предельно быстро – менее чем за 0.3 секунды. Дополнительный эффект обеспечивает функция задержки включения – она защищает электрооборудование от повторных сбоев электропитания.

*• Защита подключаемых устройств от повышенного/пониженного напряжения в сети* 
*• Защита подключаемых устройств от импульсных помех в сети*
*• Программируемые пороги отключения и время задержки включения (до 999 сек.)* 
*• Многофункциональный LED-дисплей для отображения рабочих параметров*
*• Энергонезависимая память запрограммированных настроек*

*Технические характеристики SVEN OVP-17P:*

Номинальное напряжение, В: 220
Максимальный ток нагрузки, А: 15
Максимальная мощность, кВа: 3.3
Время срабатывания защиты: не более 0,3сек
Максимальная поглощаемая энергия импульсной помехи, Дж: 70
Фиксированные пороги понижения/повышения 
напряжения, В: ~150-210; /~230-265
Время задержки включения, сек: 5-999 (шаг 1 сек) 
Размеры, мм: 53 х116 х 80

*Технические характеристики SVEN OVP-11FSVEN OVP-11F:*

Номинальное напряжение, В: 220
Максимальный ток нагрузки, А: 15
Максимальная мощность, кВа: 3.3
Время срабатывания защиты: не более 0,3сек
Фиксированные пороги понижения/повышения 
напряжения, В: ~185-255
Время задержки включения, сек: 180
Размеры, мм: 54 х120 х 80

----------

